
Liquid crystals create easy-to-read, color-changing sensors - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-liquid-crystals-easy-to-read-color-changing-sensors.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/28/eaba6728](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/6/28/eaba6728)

